# Thai Pork Jerky



## disco (Oct 10, 2020)

I love jerky. It is so handy to have as a snack while travelling, golfing or just sitting around.

I have tried some Asian jerky and quite like it. In doing some reading, I found out that Thailand is known for making sun dried jerky that is extremely popular. It must be tried.

In doing my research they use beef or pork for their jerky, but it seems pork is more popular. Also, they make the jerky in thin strips as opposed to flat slices.

Traditionally, they dry their jerky in the sun and some fry it after drying. Here I went on my own as I wanted to smoke it. I also added some Prague Powder #1 for longer shelf life.

I started with pork loin. I trimmed the excess fat off and cut it into strips. I had 1 kg (2.2 pounds) after trimming.

Mix the following together for a marinade:


50 ml (1/4 cup) oyster sauce
15 ml (1 tablespoon) soy sauce
10 ml (2 teaspoons) (11 grams) sugar
5 ml (1 teaspoon) (3 grams) white pepper
2.2 ml (2/5 teaspoon) (3 grams) Prague Powder #1
Put the pork in and toss to coat.








Cover the pork and put in the fridge for one to two days, stirring every now and then.

Take the pork out and put it on racks. Pat dry with paper towels on both sides. Let sit on the racks for two to three hours for the surface to dry.

I put the pork in my Bradley P10 smoker at 200 F (93 C). I used apple smoke. 

Smoke for about 2 hours or until the jerky surface breaks on bending.













The Verdict

When I first took a bite, I thought it tasted good but was mildly flavoured. No hot spice or sweetness. I was thinking I wouldn’t make it again as I like big flavours. However, I could not stop eating it. It was like potato chips.

There is a good pork flavour, a nice saltiness and some mild pepper taste.

Then I took it to the golf course. Some of my golf buddies raved about it saying that my regular jerky was too spicy or strong flavoured. I should mention, I golf with seniors and some are spice averse. Most like my stronger flavoured jerky.

The bottom line is it tastes good but mild. If you don’t like spicy jerky, this is perfect for you. Even I found it addictive.

Disco


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 10, 2020)

looks good disco, maybe drying it in the sun does something  more for the flavor.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 10, 2020)

Interesting. The Jerky sounds good and the ingredients have flavors I enjoy and use frequently.  I am just a bit surprised. I would have expected to see ingredients like Fish Sauce, Lemon Grass, Galangal and Kaffir Lime, in Thai Jerky. Nice Job, as usual...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks awesome. I’d eat a bunch I’m sure. Loved the use of they oyster sauce.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks & sounds Great Disco!!
I love Pork Jerky, and it's so much cheaper than Beef, when I use Pork Loin!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 10, 2020)

Nice looking plate there and thanks for you opinion.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Oct 11, 2020)

I like that Disco! I'm thinking about doing some pork jerky now. That is something I haven't done before. I'm thinking sweet and spicy. Or a teriyaki flavor of some sort. I'm wondering that if I vacuum marinate the pork. Then perhaps it'll permeate better into the meat.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 11, 2020)

I've never made jerky Disco, but that looks simple enough and sounds like it tastes wonderful. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2020)

I’m not a big jerky fan, but yours sure looks good!
I like the idea of using a pork loin too!
Al


----------



## disco (Oct 17, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks good disco, maybe drying it in the sun does something  more for the flavor.



Thanks so much. I don't know about the sun but I doubt it will ever get warm enough here in the Canadian Rockies to give it a try.



chef jimmyj said:


> Interesting. The Jerky sounds good and the ingredients have flavors I enjoy and use frequently.  I am just a bit surprised. I would have expected to see ingredients like Fish Sauce, Lemon Grass, Galangal and Kaffir Lime, in Thai Jerky. Nice Job, as usual...JJ



When I did my research I was surprised as well. I spoke to some friends who put me on to a Thai family and they assured me that their version was few ingredients and not incredibly strong flavours. They use it to cook with as well as a snack and that is when they spice it up. Live and learn!



jcam222 said:


> Looks awesome. I’d eat a bunch I’m sure. Loved the use of they oyster sauce.



Thanks so much!


----------



## disco (Oct 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks & sounds Great Disco!!
> I love Pork Jerky, and it's so much cheaper than Beef, when I use Pork Loin!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...





HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking plate there and thanks for you opinion.
> 
> Warren



Thanks, Warren!



Steve H said:


> I like that Disco! I'm thinking about doing some pork jerky now. That is something I haven't done before. I'm thinking sweet and spicy. Or a teriyaki flavor of some sort. I'm wondering that if I vacuum marinate the pork. Then perhaps it'll permeate better into the meat.



I wouldn't use this recipe if you want strong and sweet flavour jerky. Try my Char Siu Pork Jerky.



gmc2003 said:


> I've never made jerky Disco, but that looks simple enough and sounds like it tastes wonderful.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks so much Chris!



SmokinAl said:


> I’m not a big jerky fan, but yours sure looks good!
> I like the idea of using a pork loin too!
> Al



Thanks, Al!


----------

